# 4 puppies looking for home



## spikedoll (Aug 23, 2008)

Dear all

not sure if anyone here is keeping dog or looking for a dog.why not adopt instead of buying? u can save a life.

4 puppies rescued from factory and now looking for good home.Pls help to spread around.

Gender: 3 male, 1 female
Breed: Local cross breed
Color: Light Honey hued, white
Size: will grow to medium size (NON-HDB APPROVED)
Health: Vaccinated, Good health
Characters: Friendly / Manja/ Alert/ Brave 
Contact : 91397881 / 98383820 / 90228645


----------

